# اخر 100 اختراع لعام 2006 في مجال الطاقة البديلة



## علي عراقي (17 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.peswiki.com/index.php/Congress:Top_100_Technologies_--_RD

:31:


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*100 اخري*

هناك 100 اختراع اخر لنفس الموقع عن سنة 2007

يمكن ان تزور هذا الموقع ايضا وهو من المواقع المهمة في هذا المجال
http://freeenergynews.com
http://www.overunity.com


----------



## احمد قوجاق (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## مجاهد الشاويش (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جداً


----------



## راية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## فراس صبحا (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور
بس اشي جديد


----------



## الفناجيلي (17 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## فيزيووو (17 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
هل ممكن ناخذ بعض هذه الاختراعات ونناقش تركيبها وفكرة عملها ونوع تطبيقاتها في بلدانا العربية
اتمنى ان المشرف يختار بعض هذه الاختراعات على فترات ونناقشها
وذلك حتى ندرك اخر ما وصل اليه هذا العلم
ثانيا ننمي قدرتنا على التفكير والابتكار في هذا المجال
مشكورين


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا مليون


----------



## بن سراج (29 فبراير 2008)

تسلم يابطل


----------



## هاجس الروح (1 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## مهندس خيري التميم (28 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم هذا ووفقكم لعمل الخير


----------



## محمد معشوق (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلمو ويعطيك العافية


----------



## sayedsarhan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.adel (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جااااااااااااامد يا مااااااااان


----------

